# Maxim Sozontovych Berezovsky 1745 - 1777



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The first (short-lived) Ukrainian composer to find recognition in Europe.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not many recordings out there, must say something.


----------

